# Feeling Horny??



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I found a connection!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to find a connection like that ! Good for you !


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy smokes that's a lot of antlers!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

you think??????.....holy smokes thats awesome hoto:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Making calls out of them should keep one busy for a few years. HA !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

damn thats alot of antlers

i see thousands of knife handles and knapping tools laying in that pile


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

That beats our collection all to heck!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Makes my garage full of antlers look small. Where the heck did you find all of them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW! ! That's a mess of 'em nice find Rodney


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This was just a small portion of what he has. These are all legally bought sheds that can be bought or sold. He has a few hundred pounds of them that he cannot use because they are polished,waxed or sealed.These are actually cut-up to make animal chew toys that sell for 30.00 a pound in places like Petco and Pets-R-Us etc. There is a whole box of polished antlers that looks like someone was going to make knifes from. if your interested in getting some of these handles or horns shoot me a PM and i am sure I can help you out.He has Elk,Moose,Muley and Whitetail horns along with some exotics but not much of the latter.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

rodney, in the top left of that picture

is that an Osage Orange recurve self bow hanging up?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

No just a strap for tie a down. Wishfull thinking though!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is a picture(not a good one Blackberry phone camera) of what I got just to play with.









The horns on the bottom are already cut and polished. They are about 4- 6 inches long. i will try and take some better pictures outside today.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice bone Rodney........did I say that out loud ?


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

No way SG. A "nice bone" comment on a "feeling horny" post. We'll just leave that one alone lol!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Not touching that one either..............well maybe.................nope.


----------

